# Is 'GO'



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

a function of 'FETCH'? 

This came up in a conversation and inquiring minds (well mine) want to know. IOW - I say 'fetch' and the dog pulls a no-go or a partial go, is it a break down in the understanding of 'fetch' or a function of 'GO'?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Intuitively, I'd say it's a breakdown of "fetch". The command "fetch", at least to Tito, means go out and get something. Dan refers to it as the "F" word, because when the dogs hear "fetch it up" they know they'd best get their bottom out there and find something to bring back.
I don't send Tito on his name (because of the obedience ring), but I do have two different commands for marks. Blinds have their own commands of course.
For marks I say "take it" almost all of the time. But if for some reason I think he's going to hesitate when he gets there, or have a hard time going thru something, then I will say "fetch it up". Because he's been FF'd, he knows that anything other than going out and getting the bird and bringing it straight back and delivering it to hand simply is not an option.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My opinion: When I say fetch, no matter what the circumstances, the dog MUST pick up and deliver. This includes the behavior of leaving my side. I reserve fetch for very special occasions. I also don't let anyone else command my dog to fetch. When sending the dog for marks, I send her on her name. I never get a refusal to go on a mark. 

Under what circumstances are you getting a no go? Perhaps this is from a lack of confidence or from confusion? I have seen both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks. I have never actually had a no go. But I am curious.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a no go for the first time at mondays training and I didnt realize ( but those behind did) that Jige didnt see the mark. Could this have been the case for you and the no -go.

I send BaWaaJige on "Jige" call back on BaWaaJige. For Upland I use " hunt it up" for real dead ducks I use " get it". for everything else I say " fetch it up".


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say there is no difference between FETCH and "go" -- IOW early on in basics you transition from FETCH in a controlled yard setting to meaning the same thing when you send the dog on a mark or blind in the field. Same command and same outcome.
We have a saying in field work which is all corrections can be broken down into a violation of "go - stop - or come" --- so in this case it's pretty obvious a no-go is a violation of GO. But GO means FETCH, so same thing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V said:


> I had a no go for the first time at mondays training and I didnt realize ( but those behind did) that Jige didnt see the mark. Could this have been the case for you and the no -go..


I consider that an example of confusion.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I am thinking that by 'something' you are not thinking of those darned decoys ???????:banghead::banghead:



hotel4dogs said:


> Intuitively, I'd say it's a breakdown of "fetch". The command "fetch", at least to Tito, means go out and get something. Dan refers to it as the "F" word, because when the dogs hear "fetch it up" they know they'd best get their bottom out there and find something to bring back.
> .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOLOL nope, not the decoys :

But here's an example.....pen of live birds right next to the running line. Bumper is tossed out about 20 yards. That would call for a "FETCH IT UP" because I know the distraction of the birds is going to be really hard for him to ignore, and he needs to know he has to go get the bumper.



Sunrise said:


> LOL - I am thinking that by 'something' you are not thinking of those darned decoys ???????:banghead::banghead:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOLOLOL nope, not the decoys :
> 
> But here's an example.....pen of live birds right next to the running line. Bumper is tossed out about 20 yards. That would call for a "FETCH IT UP" because I know the distraction of the birds is going to be really hard for him to ignore, and he needs to know he has to go get the bumper.


See now I would call this helping the dog, reminding the dog, nagging the dog, etc.
One command. Do it or don't. If you choose not to, you will get a correction. 
TAKE IT should be done regardless of the distractions. If you choose to investigate bird crate rather than take the bumper you will get a correction. No special command, reminder, or second chance.

A few weeks ago during training I had a nearly-disastrous setup that ended up being kind of telling as far as how well force fetched my dog is. We threw a triple and one of the marks was with Kristin's @#$#%#$ing Bumper Boy which I HATE. Anyways, sent Slater on the 2nd mark which was the BB, he ran right to the fall, blew over the BB bumper and proceeded to put on a monster hunt. (To his credit, the bumper landed black-side up in the cover and has no scent --------- this is one reason why I hate bumper boys. Not the dog's fault.) He eventually got sucked back into the AOF of the go-bird (which was shorter and just off to the side, they were close) and popped! I said nothing but nick-nick-nick as he sat. He got up and started coming into me. I stopped him with the whistle and casted him back with force. He ran back toward the BB fall and as he whizzed by the holding blind, he dove behind it and came out of it holding the white plastic bottle that Kristin keeps the primers in, it had been just laying on the ground. Here comes Slater running back to me with this bottle full of primers, sounding like maracas! He didn't blink an eye and by god he was not coming back with nothing, and that looked close enough to a bumper for him!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Of all commands that should not result in a no-go, it's "Fetch"...IF the dog is properly force fetched. It is the root command for compulsion, although rarely used to send a dog on retrieve. Usually it's the dog's name for marks, and "Back" for blinds. But all have their roots in "fetch".

EvanG


----------

